# Lift for a teryx 4 ????



## 03maxpower

Anyone know where to get one yet or if there is one???


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno but I can't wait to see it once you find one!


----------



## DLB

I'm thinking I saw a highlifter kit for the T4.


----------



## 03maxpower

Did a little looking around and yes I seen a highlifter but I also seen a catvos 3" I may go with.


----------



## Polaris425

I looked at that for the 2 seater... just cant justify $600! lol


----------



## 03maxpower

I dont think its bad for all you get


----------



## phreebsd

yeah its not _too bad_ for what you get i guess


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah arched arms. I saw someone post saying they were worse for getting stuck b/c it's more flat area for the car to get hung up on. ???


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Theres a guy with a 3" Catvos Rex on 31" skinny Laws that goes to Crosby quite a bit, you can always find him in the deepest nastiest stuff out there, that lift does alot for that bike IMO compared to my stepdads sport Rex with an Xtreme lift....just doesn't compare.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

hm. Might have to save up then. lol


----------



## 03maxpower

Have the catvos 3" lift in the garage. Going to put it on next sunday. Cant wait...


----------



## Polaris425

03maxpower said:


> Have the catvos 3" lift in the garage. Going to put it on next sunday. Cant wait...


What! SWEET :rockn: can't wait to see!


----------



## speedman

same here!


----------



## 03maxpower

Ill get pics as soon as I can or email to someone that can post them for me..


----------



## Josh82

Goin to river run park tonight ill try to get some pics of mine here too


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Try Outkast fab worx...out of ga. They do some pretty bad arse work. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## 03maxpower

Lift is on just need a email to send pics so someone who can post them


----------



## 03maxpower

Pics sent jon. Thanks

_*added pics* - P425_


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good dude!


----------



## 03maxpower

Thanks again jon


----------



## jctgumby

How does the 3" Catvos perform? Did it handle pretty good and do you still have any suspension articulation or is it pretty stiff? Looks awesome by the way


----------



## DLB

Looks great. Post some vids of it in action if you can.


----------



## 03maxpower

Just put it on and off the trailer after lift. Did it at my buddys house. Other than that I didnt ride it. Ill have to get it out around the yard a little wednsday and let you guys know. Dlb I cant post pics let alone vids


----------



## jlgil73

Looks great!!


----------



## Josh82

Looks like they didn't send you spring spacers either, your rear looks like it is sagging like mine did before I put the spacers in and your tires are going to rub the cage, just a heads up


----------



## 03maxpower

No spring spacers and I asked the guy and he said if the kit needs them ill get them. And I asked again cause I didnt want to pay shipping twice and I didnt get any so I guess we will see. I remember you saying that before I ordered


----------



## 03maxpower

Rode around the yard alittle today and the suspension seems the same as it was. This thing seems like it will take alot to stop it. Went through a three foot ditch like it wasnt there. As far as power I think it lost a little from the tires but dont think it will be bad. Overall im very happy with the setup for now


----------

